# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Napa (again)...

## Dorocke

Going back in Sept. - our 4th trip in 4 years!  lol   I need one good restaurant recommendation to fill one of our nights.  I already have Bottega, Auberge, and SolBar (our resort Solage's restaurant) on the itinerary... We've been to Bouchon...  Anyone have one stellar place that fits the bill, to fill the slot?  (Sonoma okay... Healdsburg probably too far...)

----------


## JEK

We loved Ristorante Tra Vigne in St. Helena.

----------


## amyb

Red was super..in Yountville

----------


## phil62

If you're staying in Calistoga, Healdsburg is about a 30-40 minute drive and I highly recommend Dry Creek Kitchen, by Charlie Palmer.

Phil

----------


## Dorocke

I'm loving Redd!  Keep em coming... [No (more) Italian.]

----------


## JEK

Try Ad Hoc for a fun lunch.

----------


## Dorocke

Thanks, John!  Will do.  I'd been curious about that since it's part of the Bouchon/FL trifecta.  FL is already booked for the week we're there.  It's unbelievable how limited the availablility is already at 6 weeks out.

----------


## JEK

Try 6 months out.

----------


## marybeth

Another vote for Dry Creek Kitchen....or Barndiva....if you feel like the drive to Healdsburg.  We also had a lovely lunch at Brix just outside of Yountville.  The grounds are just beautiful.

----------


## noel

If you haven't made plans in advance for dinner, Bistro Don Giovanni is one of our favorites and doesn't require a lot of planning.  We've made reservations the same day.

----------


## BrynB

Terra in St. Helena is great, and Press is fantastic as well.

----------


## Dorocke

Been to Press... we had our Welcome dinner there for our wedding.  Thanks, guys!  I will check out Terra and Bistro.  (I know Brix as we had looked at it for our wedding location.)  I have a res-y right now at Redd... And Farm at the Carneros Inn looks pretty fabulous.

----------


## Jeanette

We also enjoyed dinner at Redd which was highly recommended by Dennis's winemaker friends. We stayed in Yountville so it was a short stroll from our inn. 

If you really want stellar, there's always the French Laundry.

----------


## Dorocke

Jeanette~  It's booked solid.  I have us down for Redd!  Thanks, Ladies!

----------


## bto

Hey, Ashley, we just got back from Napa.  If your dinner plans change and you end up at Mustard's Grill, get the lemon-lime meringue pie for dessert.  Bouchon was fantastic and Cindy's Backstreet Kitchen a real treat.  Have fun!

----------


## nbs

We also enjoyed Bistro Jeanty, in Yountville.  It is a typically French bistro.

----------


## marybeth

Hi Bev!!!
Sounds like you had a great trip.  We made our first foray to wine country this June.
Hope all is well with you and yours.

mb

----------


## Dorocke

Hi Bev!  I think we've been to Cindy's for lunch... Really cute inside?  Where did you stay?  

I do need some unique wineries to try...  Here's a great link though for others headed to Napa!  
http://thirstyreader.com/the-top-fiv...e-napa-valley/

----------


## GramChop

Howdy, Bev!  I've missed your posts!  Hope all is well with you and yours.  Bisous.

----------


## bto

Hello, Ladies!  Good to hear from all of you.  
Marybeth, two years ago we did the drive down PCH like you did...fabulous....did you stop at the Hearst Castle?
Ashley, we stayed both trips at the Vintage Inn...we love it there and will be back.  Have you done the Mumm Napa tour?  We loved it.  You've been before so you may have been to these, but a few of our favorites are Merryvale, Silver Oak, Cardinale, St. Supéry, and Castillo di Amorosa is worth a look although the wines were not our favorite this time around.  So many vineyards, so little time!!
Gramchop, all is well here, hope the same for you.  Busy time in STL.  Paris trip this year?

----------


## GramChop

Bev...unfortunately, Paris and I will not reunite in 2013 (unless I get a really wild hair).  Your avatar is mighty inspirational, however!  Busy as well pour moi in Austin! 

Back on track:  I would suggest a Jarvis tour, if you're so inclined, Ashley.  And if you can manage it, Far Niente, too!

----------


## Dorocke

Thanks, Bev & Missy!  I will keep those in mind.  Cannot wait to go.  I have a jury trial to get through first though...

----------


## amyb

Ashley, I like the new avatar. looking good!

----------


## Dorocke

Thanks, Amy!  I think that was actually our 1st year anniversary, last July ('12)...  We had just found out we were pregnant a few days before!

----------


## amyb

And how is the little dear doing?

----------


## Dorocke

She is great! She sleeps 11 hours every night. We're going to start baby food after our trip, and got her a high chair. And she's graduated to the "Infant 2" class level at daycare! (This photo is actually from a month ago- I don't have many on this work computer.)

photo.jpg

----------


## amyb

How adorable--she is fluffing out nicely.

A shame she misses out on the fabulous tastes of California and Napa!

----------


## bto

OMG, Ashley.  She is just adorable! Precious little face on her.

----------


## GramChop

O.M.G....!  She is cheek-pinch'n adorable, Ashley!  Those eyes!

----------


## amyb

Those big eyes!

----------


## Dorocke

Awww, thank you, ladies!  I just now saw your posts.  I love spoiling her and cannot stop buying her clothes!!  And now I'm onto coats and shoes.  Oh my!  And she is typically always dressed in some hue or pattern of pink or purple- a total girly-girl!

----------


## amyb

I still think Todd and you should teach her how to pitch overhand and how to drive stick. Just sayin'

----------


## Dorocke

Two days and counting until our departure...!  I shall report back, although I'm sure everything will be fabulous!  The case that was set for trial this week settled so I have been freed up at work and "phoning it in" as my boss says!  lol

----------


## marybeth

Have a great trip!

----------


## amyb

Wishing you a happy journey as you revisit Napa and wine country

----------


## Dorocke

We had a great, event-filled trip! Did 18 wineries in 3 days, put 550 miles on the rental (350 of which were Napa Valley miles just running up and down the Trail and hwy!!) Brought home 13 bottles in the suitcases... they don't ship to Indiana. Artesa had fabulous views, although the wine was not noteworthy. Todd liked Hall. Went back to my favorite Rombauer (Chardonnay!). We had great dinners at Bottega and Auberge... we topped out at a $400 dinner at Auberge so we skipped Redd the next night to take a break! We did Redd Wood, the pizza place, instead; it was just okay but I think we ordered wrong. We usually had a late breakfast at Solage and skipped lunch but we made it to Mustard's Grill, Rutherford Grill (surprisingly good!) and French Blue (had the best burrata and tomato salad of my life there). Next time, we think we'll try staying in Yountville (Block Hotel or one of other newer ones) so that we can have things within walking distance! Slanted Door in SF was a refreshing twist on Asian to close out the trip!  Started out in Palo Alto the first night.  Loved the downtown and that Stanford was right there!

----------


## bto

Dang, girl!  18 wineries in 3 days!!  That's pushing it for us, but we're old farts.  Sounds like you had a great time though.  Yountville is our favorite place to stay.  Did you check out the Villagio and Vintage Inn?  You can walk all over from there too.  Was this a busy time in Napa?

----------


## Dorocke

Bev~  Yes, it was fairly busy.  Our resort was booked during the week and the restaurants we went to had been booked for several weeks.  But we did not encounter crowds or waits for tastings at the wineries...  I've looked online at Villagio before.  We like a bit more contemporary/modern, if possible.  There's a few in that area that fit the bill.

----------


## katva

Kinda' late for this, but here's a great write-up from Gary Chevsky (The Iron Chevsky wine blog, again...) for a day-trip to Napa.  Tom and I plan to go someday.....The duck from Auberge du Soleil looks amazing!


 *Monday, October 14, 2013* *A Day Trip to Napa Valley*










People keep asking me for recommendations for a day trip in Napa Valley. Here is the latest _perfect_ itinerary, which takes just a little bit of preparation. Schedule no more than two winery appointments. It's about quality, not quantity. Spend 2 hours at each winery on average, and let your world slow down for just one day.

 While cruising along the main road - highway 29, pick up your lunch at Bouchon Bakery in Yountville or Oakville Grocery in Oakville - two Napa Valley lunch-picnic "institutions" (with picnic tables outside - simply beautiful on a sunny day). I especially love the frenchified ham-n-cheese from Bouchon - the fresh baguette and Dijon mustard make the sandwich. And their tuna nicoise is the best tuna sandwich ever, and a good match for white wine!



The line outside of Bouchon Bakery in Yountville. Allow yourself 10-15 min to get though, and you won't regret it!



 Or if you are in the mood for something heftier, stop further up the highway right before St. Helena at Gott's (previously Taylor's Refersher) and get a Texas Burger - that thing is as great an awesomeness of a burger as you will ever find in a "fast food" joint. Everything in all three of these places is very good. But don't eat there - grab your food and head to the first winery for a lunch picnic.

 I recommend Joseph Phelps winery which offers one of the most beautiful views you can enjoy from a picnic table while sipping some wonderful Napa wines.



Awesome view from the terrace of Joseph Phelps winery



 The key is to make an appointment in advance, and ask for a table. Two different levels of terrace tasting are offered - one for $35 and another for $70. Read more here. Don't gulp down all the wines - you will get drunk quickly, because generous quantities are poured and there are multiple wines to try. I recommend going through the entire lineup, sipping with food, and then coming back to the one or two wines that you liked the best, and lingering with those. Clearly, *Joseph Phelps Insignia* is the wine to savor. It's a Bordeaux-style blend from six estate owned vineyards from several Napa Valley appellations. For the higher-end tasting option, you get to try two Insignias - the current release (2010), and one from the library (currently 2005). Both wines are delicious - the 2010 offers juicy black cherries, liquid chocolate, mint, lively acidity, and soft tannins. The 2005 with a few years of age has smoothed out its tannins to a velvet, and is drinking so nice right now! Of course, Joseph Phelps is legendary in the Valley. They've been making cabs since the 70's, and their 2002 Insignia was named Wine Spectator's #1 wine of the year, world-wide!



Me with Mary Sugrue, Advanced Sommelier and an awesome instructor at Phelps.
 Enjoying 2010 and 2005 Insignia, and a rare 1996 Joseph Phelps Vin du Mistral Syrah (last made in 2006)



 To top off the tasting, you might a crazy-delicious white dessert wine called Eisrebe - made from from an obscure locally grown German variety Scheurebe, with grapes that are late-harvested and then frozen. The wine has a floral but dry nose, and an explosive icewine-like flavor and excellent acidity - a delightful finish to a great visit.

 Next stop, depending on your level of wine saturation, you may then head on to a second winery, or relax at one of the fancy spas available throughout the Valley, or head to a quaint downtown in Calistoga, St. Helena, Yountville or Napa (take your pick - it's all good!) to walk around.

 If you go to another winery, I recommend *Pride Mountain Vineyards*, on top of the Spring Mountain, about 20-30 min drive from Joseph Phelps. This property has a rich history dating back to 1870's when it was known as Summit Ranch. Pride have been making wines under their current label since the mid 90's. Riding the crest of the Mayacamas Mountain Range at an elevation of 2,100 feet, the 235 acre property is bisected by the Napa/Sonoma county line. There is an actual line etched into the concrete between two wine crush buildings, so standing there you can literally have one foot in Sonoma County and another in Napa.



 Wonderful views, an interesting tour of the vineyards and caves, the wine-making facilities, and a popular array of wines await you at Pride, culminating in the flagship 2010 Pride Reserve Cabernet, a strong expression of the mountain fruit - deep dark inky mouth-coating wine, with hints of graphite and tobacco, that will benefit from a few years to come into its prime (for me, probably 12 years or so). The basic (non-reserve) 2010 Cabernet is a touch less refined but has similar flavor profile for half the $$. I was also impressed with Pride's *2012 Viognier* - an intense and serious wine, with floral and honeyed notes, excellent acidity, good focus, slight minerality covered by orchard, citrus and exotic fruits, and hint of smoke (40% neutral French oak, 60% stainless steel) - a respectable Napa Valley answer to Condrieu, albeit perhaps bigger, and not as minerally or nuanced as the best examples from the Northern Rhone.



Beautiful view from the terrace of Pride, on top of Spring Mountain



 Pride offer picnic tables (if you ask when making appointment), and a wonderful veranda to sit on and take in the gorgeous surroundings. Take at least a couple of hours to enjoy. Again, I highly recommend not getting trashed. There are classy spittoons all over the place, or you can carry a paper cup for more discretion. Leave space for a dinner wine later.

 Coming to Napa in late September through mid October is especially fun, because ripened grapes are still hanging, and it's perfectly acceptable (in most places) to sample them right from the vines. It's an awesome visceral experience. And they taste so concentrated and good!







 Sipping all these wines while enjoying wonderful airy views really whets your appetite.
 Then you are ready for dinner.

 Oh there are so many options. Here are some of my faves: Ad Hoc (shut up and eat whatever they give you), Bottega (everything is great), Mustards Grill (best-ever grilled Mongolian pork chop and pan-seared lemon-and-garlic chicken), The Thomas (awesome view and an absolutely incredible melt-in-your-mouth oyster po'boy sandwich), Auberge du Soleil (best-ever Liberty Farms duck, great pork belly, nice risotto), The Bounty Hunter (killer ribs and beer-can chicken). There are of course many more options along the spectrum, as Napa Valley is truly a food-and-wine mecca. But when it comes to dinner, I prefer to bring French or Italian wine, after tasting Napa all day. I have documented many of these restaurants on the blog in the past, so feel free to google for "ironchevsky.com napa" plus the name of the restaurant.

 Some great dishes at Auberge du Soleil restaurant in Rutherford, but not every dish was spot on.
 These three were excellent:



pork belly




risotto w/ prawns in curry




Liberty Farms duck







Maybe the best duck dish I've ever had - perfectly roasted, rare duck breast.
 Classic pairing with 2000 Clos St Denis Grand Cru Burgundy from Nicolas Potel.



 Take it slow, drink plenty of water, and have a designated driver, so you can doze off on the way back!
 Relax and enjoy!

----------


## amyb

Ashley, I totally enjoyed reading this article. Some really good stops mentioned. Some well written really great food suggestions.

Ahhh, wine country.

----------


## Dorocke

That article was posted by "Katva".  ;-)  

I would do Auberge for brunch (or lunch), and Bottega for dinner...  The cuisine and views are just as good during the day at Auberge without such an extraordinarily high price tag.

----------

